# snow blower hook up



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi everyone i have a case 530 gas tractor and its my first time hooking up this blower that i bought no idea of the make or model and it 7ft wide. The problems that I'm having are it seems as if the 3pt hitch arms are to long is this possible or a common issue ?? The drive shaft on the blower does not seem to be adjustable or it is just seized Im not sure it seems silly to me that it is not telescopically adjustable because that would solve all my problems. Im really new to tractor ownership and just trying to figure thing out as I go so any help with this would be great Im not apposed to fabricating or buying new arms if that is the problem.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Your PTO shaft is adjustable. In your first pick the round indentation looks like where the grease nipple gose. If I'm correct it looks like it has not got grease in menny years. All the PTO shafts that I have seen so far the short male end is on the tractor side and the grease nipple is near the end on the female side . Pics can be deceving but yours look like it's opposite. If not properly stored and maintained thy do seize up with rust. Some people take them off and store the shaft inside if idle for a long period of time. Good luck


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I think you need to take the shaft off and pull the two halves apart to make sure you have enough overlap so that it doesn't come apart while in use. You may need to hit it with some penetrating oil to do so because it looks pretty rusty. Worse case scenario, you'll need to buy a new PTO shaft, which is very common because they are usually cut to length to fit the tractor and implement.


----------



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi thanks for the reply just a update on my progress I have been spraying the shaft for a couple days now and to my surprise the shaft is unseized now and working as it should. I have a really hard time understanding how this shaft let go so easy concerning the amount of force i had it under and the heat that i applied to it but hey ill take it. 

I have had the blower powered up and it sounds pretty good now time for some paint and wait for the snow !!!!

Thanks again for the help and i will post some completed pictures


----------



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

ok so here are some shots of it all painted up and I'm just changing the oil in the blower gear box any head how much oil it would take ?? I haven't measured the amount that come out of it yet but i feel if I fill it to the breather vent that will be way to full ??


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Typically you would want it about half full or a little more.


----------



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

ok great thats what i was thinking just wasn't sure


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It looks really good! Just like brand new.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy caseman530, 

That looks really good! Nice job. If you haven't done this, separate the pto shaft, and grease both half sections well.


----------



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

thanks fellas and ok will do never thought id be excited for winter just hope it all works as good as I'm hoping it does !!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking good. Nice job.
Tipicly there is 3 plugs on the gear box. Top fill plug. Middle level plug and bottom drain plug. Fill it till it starts to come out of the middle level plug and your good to go. I have seen some with only 2 plugs. A fill and a drain on side of gear box. I'm not a hundred percent sure but I think the top fill plug acts as the level plug also.


----------

